# Another Grrrrrrr.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy packaging.
Apart from biscuits where by the time you have prised the cellophane of the end of the packet and end up with a handful of crumbs. Some other packaging gives you a nice red line 'join' you can pull to open the outer skin. Thats if you can ever actually find the bluddy end to start to pull. It's very well hidden and in the end you resort to a kitchen knife to get in. 

Then theres the 'shrunk' wrap or plastic sealed packaging around a pair of scissors where the only way in is another pair of scissors.? Plus light bulbs?

I wonder about taking something back to the shop once you have actually managed to get into the packaging by shredding it and find it doesn't fit what you bought it for.?


And yet some cosmetics and pharmaceuticals you can open in the shop try a blob on your hand and put it back on the shelf.?


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you ever thought of auditioning for that TV series "Grumpy Old Men" I reckon your a natural!!!!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it must be my origins in Kingston Surrey Andy.
The author of the Grumpy Old Men books lived in the next street to us and I could relate to just about everything he saw as grumpy.


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I think it must be my origins in Kingston Surrey Andy.
> The author of the Grumpy Old Men books lived in the next street to us and I could relate to just about everything he saw as grumpy.
> 
> Ray.


Maybe he got the whole idea from watching/listening to you ? :wink2:

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would like to think so but our paths didn't cross before we sold up and left.
Stuart Prebble.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I would like to think so but our paths didn't cross before we sold up and left.
> Stuart Prebble.
> 
> Ray.


As far as you know!! >

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I always have to open things like mars bars for Hans before he *starts* being a grumpy old man 🚹


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I rarely buy biscuits now but when I do I take a carving knife to the package and dispense into a tin.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You are always so sensible Pat. Weeeeellll maybe not about dogs and fivers..........:grin2::grin2:00



Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With biscuits I have an OCD problem, I use a knife to go all round under the top biscuit, then I have to take out enough to be able to fold the sleeve over and stand it on the open end to keep them fresh, once there is enough sleeve to twist it I do so until it cannot untwist on it's own, yes I am a sad old fart.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> With biscuits I have an OCD problem, I use a knife to go all round under the top biscuit, then I have to take out enough to be able to fold the sleeve over and stand it on the open end to keep them fresh, once there is enough sleeve to twist it I do so until it cannot untwist on it's own, yes I am a sad old fart.


That's not OCD, it is perfectly normal behaviour :smile2:

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like Pat I also carve through the packet and empty into the biscuit tin/jar and await the telling off for mixing them up.!!


Ray.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> With biscuits I have an OCD problem, I use a knife to go all round under the top biscuit, then I have to take out enough to be able to fold the sleeve over and stand it on the open end to keep them fresh, once there is enough sleeve to twist it I do so until it cannot untwist on it's own, yes I am a sad old fart.


me too:laugh: i do that


----------

